# V-plow Worth it



## redneck farmer (Dec 2, 2006)

I have bene plowing with a stright blade ever since I started plowing. I do mostly residentials and I've talked with other guys I know in the area who have v-plows. I was wondering peoples thoguhts on here are they worth the extra money? I have a couple of accounts that the scoop mode would be handy, but I was wondering other peoples thoughts. Thanks


----------



## buttaluv (Dec 8, 2000)

If your wanting to scoop,try putting some wings on your straight blade...


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

Once you go V.... you'll never go -----


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

For Commercial work they are worth every penny, for residential the benefits are minimal unless you do a lot of really long drives that have the potential of deep snow where the V would come into play on an opening pass.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

(No No No!! V-plows are forbidden!!! You use only Wideouts!!)


----------



## downtoearthnh (Jan 16, 2009)

I used straight blades, and they became my comfort zone. I was talked into a V when I traded a truck about 5 years ago, and now 3 of my four trucks are equipped with V plows. There is a slight learning curve to using them effectively, but my guys and I all agree they are the best way to plow. We plow almost exclusively residential, and do 120 driveways.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Did you know you can make your v plow into a straight plow?


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

Will not put a straight blade on a pickup again only a v


----------



## allseasons87 (Nov 29, 2011)

Buswell Forest;1582749 said:


> (No No No!! V-plows are forbidden!!! You use only Wideouts!!)


lol that's great


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

I hate using a straight blade now that I have gotten used to a V. 3 of my trucks are now outfitted with Vs. More in the future.


----------



## dr_destructo (Nov 30, 2006)

Aside from the obvious plowing benefits, I think what I like most about my MVP's is driving the truck withit in the "V" position. Its much safer and easier to navigate when you are not plowing, but simply driving around verses a straight blade.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

For driveways a straight is fine, a V is better.

For lots a V is the only way to go for me, been using them for 8 years.


----------



## weekendwrench (Jan 29, 2009)

I don’t know who said this or where I read this on here. “A V plow can imitate a straight blade, but a straight blade will only ever be a straight blade.” Seems like pretty sound advice to me.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

******* farmer;1582648 said:


> I was wondering peoples thoguhts on here are they worth the extra money?


Yes.......


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

grandview;1582834 said:


> Did you know you can make your v plow into a straight plow?


No way! 
Can you angle it too?

The thing that bothers me off the most is when people are ignorant about the controller with regards to the left and right and how you only need to press the two buttons next to each other and not diagonal each other.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Yes......

I will never buy a strait blade again

I plow ONLY driveways


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

******* farmer;1582648 said:


> I was wondering peoples thoguhts on here are they worth the extra money?


If you want to improve efficiency and versatility on per push or seasonal accounts. Yes.

If you work by the hour. No.


----------



## DKG (Feb 3, 2008)

I think the increased eficiency of the V makes the straight blade one of the most expensive blades going. A shovel is the most expensive blade ever.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I think the only draw back to having a V a long time ago was that if you had to back drag it was not good in holding it straight but the new ones have corrected that problem . i would lean twords a v for my next one.


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

Yes a v plow is better, more efficient, and in addition it feels like it's easier on the truck when opening up a long drive with deep snow. I've been very happy with my meyer so far, check them out along with boss, snowdogg, fisher.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Let me condense the thread for you.

Buy a V plow.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

I will somewhat disagree with this. Sure a V has more carrying capacity when trying to clean up but they wont back drag as well unless they have locking cylinders. Do you get enough snow to need the use of a V position to blast through snow drifts or break roads open? If so then there is no replacement for a V.

Here is my idea. If you are buying a NEW plow look in to a winged plow like a Blizzard, Western Wide Out or the newer Fisher. Dollar for dollar they are about the same as a V. You get the ability to scoop it but it also turns into an 11' straight blade for clearing lots (I think they all do). If you're buying used a V may be the only option as the winged plows are worth gold as most are newer with the exception of Blizzard. We run 9' Hiniker Scoop plows and just leave the V's sit. We don't get enough snow around here to justify messing with a V. Also a 8.5' V in the scoop position is only like 7' wide while a 9' Hiniker Scoop in the straight position is still 9'.


I think that made sense


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

With Vplow you dont have to put in full scoop mode To scoop snow 

NBI I like how you compare a 9' Hiniker scoop to a 8.5 Vplow You need compare apples to apples


I think a Vplow back drags better then a Straight plow


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Antlerart06;1583112 said:


> With Vplow you dont have to put in full scoop mode To scoop snow
> 
> NBI I like how you compare a 9' Hiniker scoop to a 8.5 Vplow You need compare apples to apples
> 
> I think a Vplow back drags better then a Straight plow


I actually kind of was. Seems like the only real advantage to the V is scooping (around here). So when a V is scooped it's small where a fixed plow stays the same. Or a winged plow would be wider as well.


----------



## jbell36 (Feb 21, 2008)

for those of you doing driveways, are these drives long country gravel drives or are these the typical driveway that can maybe fit 4 cars?


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

I guess I should add a V will stack higher


----------



## OC&D (Dec 2, 2009)

I had a Blizzard 810.

I now have gone back to a straight blade, and when I get time I'll be making it into a "scoop" type plow similar to the Hiniker scoop. NBI is likely the only guy in the thread that would recognize what a Leo is.


----------



## 94gt331 (Oct 21, 2011)

My one friend has a meyer straight blade and he thinks he's the best and fastest plow guy out there. I have a 9'2 boss v and he says I put my straight blade against your v and beat you everyday. I just look at him and say Sure!


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

NBI Lawn;1583368 said:


> I actually kind of was. Seems like the only real advantage to the V is scooping (around here). So when a V is scooped it's small where a fixed plow stays the same. Or a winged plow would be wider as well.


My 9.6 Vplow w/wing is 11.5 wide and I scoop in straight mode
When I don't run the wings only time I'm in full scoop mode. Cleaning drive thru's at fast food or at the bank 
You cant plow straight in them areas with a 9' scoop (around here)
If you get a Blizzard with drifts your Scoop plow or fix plow will be a waste of time trying bust a drift Vplow will bust a dirft 80% time on first pass depending on traction of the truck
I bought a truck with one them 9' Hiniker Scoop plows used one winter and sold it Bought my MPV
Hiniker was a nice setup But didnt work for me around here

To the OP
Vplow is like 3 plows in one and well worth the money


----------



## plowman1984 (Dec 18, 2009)

Western Wideout is the way to go. You have 4 plows in 1


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

grandview;1582834 said:


> Did you know you can make your v plow into a straight plow?


No Sh!t!,lol


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Like many have said, if your doing just plain/jane driveways I wouldn't spend the money. If you have a mix of driveways and small commercial lots that are basically straight forward pushes then throw some wings on a straight blade just to get you more width, if you have some tight weird lots like we do, with a bunch of turns etc. then a v blade is a great plow to have. One particular lot we do, the v blade has cut our time in half I bet. If you have more larger lots then a Wideout type plow would probably the way to go. I can honestly say in all the years we've ran these V blades I've used it in "V" position maybe a handful of times just to get through 4-5 feet of snow the city left for us that froze up, other than that, it's in scoop or straight position.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

plowman1984;1661087 said:


> Western Wideout is the way to go. You have 4 plows in 1


V plow will go places that wide out wont go


----------



## Timmytech33 (Aug 26, 2009)

V plow for sure. You cannot beat the versatility. Add back drag edges! I have always ran the MVP 8.5'. Trying out the new MVP3 this year.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

No one seems to mention that you can buy clip-on wings for the V-plow too, they aren't cheap but take it from me they are worth every penny. Make my 9'-2" Boss right up around 11' as well, plus the versatility of every position in between. 

It all comes down to the work you do.

If you already have a good straight blade and don't need a new plow, don't buy one! Buy a set of $200 Buyers Pro Wings first, they are cheap and flimsy compared to others but you won't believe the difference they make! You will cut plow times way down at minimal cost.... BUT in residentials the difference will be reduced dramatically vs. commercial lots.

If you need a replacement plow, or additional plow, then yes, for the little bit of difference in price (especially divided over a few winters) then by all means buy something better--remember, you never know what kind of job you will be asked to take on in the future. When is the last time you hired a repairman that showed up to your house with only a hammer and a screwdriver? The more tools in your belt, the more you can do!

Just my two cents..

Wait a sec, now that we have eliminated the Penny in Canada, and are rounding down for 2 cents and up to a nickle for 3 cents... does this make advice become referred to as "That's my No Cents..."??? Appropriate for some people lmao


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

derekbroerse;1661522 said:


> No one seems to mention that you can buy clip-on wings for the V-plow too, they aren't cheap but take it from me they are worth every penny. Make my 9'-2" Boss right up around 11' as well, plus the versatility of every position in between.
> 
> It all comes down to the work you do.
> 
> ...


Just tell everyone they're getting the nickel tour! :laughing:


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Only bad thing about a vee plow is you cant windrow. But A straight blade with box wings can out windrow a vee plow according to some people.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

xgiovannix12;1661669 said:


> Only bad thing about a vee plow is you cant windrow. But A straight blade with box wings can out windrow a vee plow according to some people.


Why cant you windrow with a V plow

My 9.6 V plow with my western wings on I'm 11ft and can windrow

So how wide is your plow


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Antlerart06;1661686 said:


> Why cant you windrow with a V plow
> 
> My 9.6 V plow with my western wings on I'm 11ft and can windrow
> 
> So how wide is your plow


man you did not understand the joke so

ask bird why you cant windrow with a vee :laughing:


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

xgiovannix12;1661707 said:


> man you did not understand the joke so
> 
> ask bird why you cant windrow with a vee :laughing:


You said it not bird

Next time you want make a joke you should put a smilies after what you said


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

This guy 'bird' gets mentioned every now and then, is he one of these winners who argues til he's blue in the face with wrong information? I've been away a few years.... lol see what I miss?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I wouldn't have anything but.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Antlerart06;1661733 said:


> You said it not bird
> 
> Next time you want make a joke you should put a smilies after what you said


U mean I can windrow with a Vee


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

1olddogtwo;1661935 said:


> U mean I can windrow with a Vee


add box ends it would be more efficient


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

1olddogtwo;1661935 said:


> U mean I can windrow with a Vee


yep if you want I scoop 90% of the time. I have two jobs on my route that I can windrow


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

now if I can get it to backdrag I would be in business


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

We mostly do apartment complexes, V plows are great for putting the snow were ever you want it.


----------



## 04trd (Sep 21, 2013)

I do about 60 houses and I can't really see where a v will make my job that much easier. We don't get enough snow to where I have to worry about busting threw drifts. I also have about 4 pretty big lots and I have wings on my snowdogg had 76. So it takes a 7.6 plow and makes it a 9.6. Don't see where a v could help out in those big lots. Maybe I'm just comfortable with a straight blade with wings or it's the fact that I'm paid hourly lol


----------



## chachi1984 (Feb 10, 2012)

we have 2 straights and a V . we have a few bigger lots that make it really hard with a straight. The V saves time when plowing lanes ways around building where you can't really leave snow on either side. 

just put wings on the straight blades. from 8ft to almost 10ft ,can't wait to see how much easier its going to be


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

Every plow has its place. I worked alone for many years and needed to have one plow to handle all conditions. I went with a Boss 7'6" V when they first came out, and have had 4 of them since. I think a straight blade is great for windrowing snow, add side plates and it can carry a lot too. But when you have a road, driveway or parking lot that has a lot of drifts, I believe the V blade is the ticket. My new business partner has never plowed with a V or or a back blade. This year he will be in our F350 with the 14' Ebbing and the 8'2 Boss V up front. While I run the New Holland with the 92-280 Norman inverted.
The places we have on our route are subject to a lot of wind an drifting, many times a year the snow drifts to 3 feet deep. A V blade just seems to make more sense to me. 
Having said that, we plan to hire a guy and add a new truck next year, and that one will probably get a Western Wideout or something similar, because I think a V and a Wideout will compliment each other nicely.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

excav8ter;1666073 said:


> Every plow has its place. I worked alone for many years and needed to have one plow to handle all conditions. I went with a Boss 7'6" V when they first came out, and have had 4 of them since. I think a straight blade is great for windrowing snow, add side plates and it can carry a lot too. But when you have a road, driveway or parking lot that has a lot of drifts, I believe the V blade is the ticket. .


Well said prsport

Have you tried a V plow with trip edge.
I ran a Boss 9.2 I thought it was the V plow to have ,till I bought me a 9.6 Western V .
Boss in V mode a person had to watch how close you was to the ground on gravel road.
It might catch and stop the truck. The western edge just trips and doesn't stop the truck or loose traction. I wish my Western hugs the truck like my boss does.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

Antlerart06;1666295 said:


> Well said prsport
> 
> Have you tried a V plow with trip edge.
> I ran a Boss 9.2 I thought it was the V plow to have ,till I bought me a 9.6 Western V .
> ...


I nearly bought the new Boss D-XT.... But took a pass to invest in a tractor/blower set up. But a friend of mine has a brand new, never been used set of mold boards from a D-XT that we can buy for $900, plus I would have to give him the mold board /wings from my 8'2"
V-XT. I am interested, but our route is very smooth and no gravel to plow.


----------

